# Ultimate genetic power house? (Leopard Gecko)



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

I was contemplating over a pint the other night, whilst waiting for a friend in a pub, what would be the ultimate combo morph for Leopard geckos?
If you had all known colour and pattern morphs, the Leo would be white with solid red eyes, right? Once Supersnow, Blizzard and an Albino strain are added into the mix no other known mutation can override this phenotypically, or am I missing something?

Just a thought over a pint.....


----------



## forgottenEntity (Sep 7, 2008)

You could argue that the yellow eye trait that is coming through in the Tremper Xanthics will end up defeating the red eyed trait in terms of dominance, given a DB's makeup gives way to the new yellow eyed trait. 

Then you have to wonder what on earth "Enigma" would do to the eyes. Would that be the way to the first solid yellow eyed gecko? who knows.


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

forgottenEntity said:


> You could argue that the yellow eye trait that is coming through in the Tremper Xanthics will end up defeating the red eyed trait in terms of dominance, given a DB's makeup gives way to the new yellow eyed trait.
> 
> Then you have to wonder what on earth "Enigma" would do to the eyes. Would that be the way to the first solid yellow eyed gecko? who knows.


Ahh yes, the "yellow eye" trait. Still waiting for more info on that (unless you have seen more?). 

Good call on the enigma, in some cases you can tell, both below are Novas.


















As far as mixing the "yellow eye" trait and enigma, who knows?


----------



## forgottenEntity (Sep 7, 2008)

To be honest, I probably only know about as much as you do about the Xanthics (Tremper). That gets confusing already because Geckosetc have something completely different that they call an Xanthic.

Anyway - if we call it the "yellow eye trait".... RT has released one that I know of and held back the others so he can isolate the trait from the DB lines. I know he's very hopeful that a "super" form of the eye can be done - a solid yellow... but, he's not given any hints away as to how he thinks it can be done. Although given what the Enigma trait does in MS Bell Enigmas, for example, where some end up with solid red eyes out of the deal, maybe the Enigma trait might be a way to achieve the same with yellow? Find out in a couple of years time I guess 

Problem is, there's a few newish dominant traits now that have not been crossed into enough different recessives yet to know what the outcomes will be. Enigma as a case in point.

Also, there's another thing to think about... You were saying about an all white gecko... OK, We've done Albino for years now, where the black pigment is blocked due to the gene's properties. We've done Blizzard, where the patterning is completely missing... and all we get is somewhere between brilliant white and a darkish grey. We've crossed Blizzard to Albino and ended up with banana coloured geckos through to a darkish grey gecko with yellow hints... So, what happens when someone takes a black pearl or black velvet and crosses to a Blizzard? Or maybe to a Murphy Patternless? There's got to be a route where Hypermelanism can combine with a blanketing gene and cause a solid black (or extremely close to black) gecko with no patterning. Given that Black Pearls come in "super" form... it's not that different too the Supersnow way you suggested but the all-black route, rather than all-white. Maybe that will be done one day not long down the line. Then, if they cross Tremper Albinos and Tremper Eclipse into the gene mix.... perhaps that will be the solid black with solid red eyes. I think we've got a long way to go yet before we get to the "ultimate morph", if indeed we ever do stop running out of new mutations.


----------

